# bought a snowdogg plow today...



## Shawdogg

Well I bought a new MD75 SnowDogg plow by Buyers today. Heard alot of good reviews on it, but nothing negative. So I hope I'll have a good plowing season!!!!! Anybody heard anything good or bad about the MD series SnowDogg plows?


----------



## fordmstng66

I was talking to a dealer/installer by me, and he seems to like them a lot. When i have the cash, i will look into installing one on my truck, they look solid.


----------



## steves32

I'm thinking about buying one of these snowdoggs today.I've been looking at them for about a week now.I'll let you know how it works out.I'd be putting it on a 02 GMC 2500HD has anyone else used one of these yet out there on one of these trucks?


----------



## hedhunter9

Just put one on my 2000 F150
I like it a lot.
Only complaint I had was the down/float .
My old westerns, all you had to do was hit it and it went down/float right away.

The SnowDogg you have to hold the down/float button for 1 second before it floats.

A safety thing they said.

Not too big a deal, and I am getting used to it now.


----------



## rjnjr1019

I have had mine on for a couple weeks now I like it but I have not had a bunch of snow to plow yet pic in profile


----------



## REAPER

Pictures?


----------



## blueline38

hedhunter9;684179 said:


> Just put one on my 2000 F150
> I like it a lot.
> Only complaint I had was the down/float .
> My old westerns, all you had to do was hit it and it went down/float right away.
> 
> The SnowDogg you have to hold the down/float button for 1 second before it floats.
> 
> A safety thing they said.
> 
> Not too big a deal, and I am getting used to it now.


My suburbanite is set up the same way. I like the fact I can hit down and it goes to the ground and stops and not directly into float. There are times I don't want float and it seems like it would be a PITA to hit down and then have to hit up to turn off the float!


----------



## Shawdogg

What is "float"?


----------



## blueline38

*Float*

in float the hydraulic ram is allowed to freely extend and contract. If the terrain drops then so does the plow. Vice versa, if the terrain rises then so does the plow!


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

Bought a 2003 F250 SD Supercab XL 4x4 and put a new 7.5 SnowDogg on it and so far I have had no problems and it has done my driveway several times and my daughters drive and it worked great. On my Mother-in-laws driveway it didn't do to well, but that's because she had ice under her snow and made it much more difficult.:realmad: But so far I really like the SnowDogg. Had a new ST325 spreader put on the truck also and as long as I run the spreader in slow speed, it salts my drive pretty good too.ussmileyflag When the weather get clearer, will take some pics and post them. Al tho I am new here and haven't plowed with a set up of my own til now, in my younger days I used to plow pretty well. It is coming back to me very quickly! And I am LOVING IT!!!! And using a truck makes it soooo much easier, in my young days the harness would leave blisters on my shoulders wesport and the driver left whip scars on my back!!!! :angry:


----------



## rjnjr1019

Mine is working out real well but I would like to get some more snow around here to really test it out. Will be looking for those pics.


----------



## slowhand11404

I am quite happy with my SnowDogg MD68. Plowed several storms now and its great.


----------



## beerman6

7thInfantryDiv.;691623 said:


> And using a truck makes it soooo much easier, in my young days the harness would leave blisters on my shoulders wesport and the driver left whip scars on my back!!!! :angry:


 Thats funny right there


----------



## fletchxxx

*leaks every where*



Shawdogg;623507 said:


> Well I bought a new MD75 SnowDogg plow by Buyers today. Heard alot of good reviews on it, but nothing negative. So I hope I'll have a good plowing season!!!!! Anybody heard anything good or bad about the MD series SnowDogg plows?


i have a new md 75 on a 2000 ford f 150 three storms under my belt 18 driveways each storm, plows great but can not find all the leaks ???????????? blue plow oil driping out at least 5 spots use 1 quart fluid every other storm wish i could stop the leaking but have not put much time into fixing leaks yet but good plow except the blue dots on the driveways after i plow out people


----------



## hedhunter9

You have too much fluid in the resevoiur.
Should only be half full.

If too high it will blow out the vent and get all over the place


----------



## Ericjr16

Shawdogg;623507 said:


> Well I bought a new MD75 SnowDogg plow by Buyers today. Heard alot of good reviews on it, but nothing negative. So I hope I'll have a good plowing season!!!!! Anybody heard anything good or bad about the MD series SnowDogg plows?


Hello, we just bought one in late october. We are new to plowing and went with this plow by the looks/features. So far we are really happy. At first we had some newb problems with removal/installation. Those where our fault and where we had to leave the plow when off. It plows nice and our truck handles it easily. We only plow three driveways of our own and some nice neighbors! For pictures look up this thread i posted,"New md75 on a 2004 chevy 1500" .Hope this helps you!


----------



## fletchxxx

thank you i read manual, it says 3/4 full resevoiur, i will drain off some fluid to 1/2 full
also if i leave my plow on truck it kills battery, can you help me out on this problem, i disconnect plow electric plugs and truck batterys fine any thoughts on this ? don


----------



## rjnjr1019

did you install this plow yourself


----------



## fletchxxx

yes, did install myself


----------



## Aetna75

*MD75 on 1/2 ton truck*

Does anyone have this on an extended cab, 1/2 ton, 4x4? (which typically have a 3750# Gross Front axle Rating)


----------



## rjnjr1019

have what installed on a half ton


----------



## fletchxxx

my md75 is on a 1999 ford f-150 4x4 extended cab short bed 17" factory wheels, 265/70/17
5.4 v-8 lariat loaded all options ford had in 1999. 145,00 miles on the truck. plow mates up perfect no extra front end work needed, i did crank up torsion bars to level truck, the truck plows great , 30 driveways every storm, we have had
(3) 10" inch storms so far this year, not one problem, will buy new truck and plow in two years and will get snowdogg again i paid $ 2850.00 on e-bay in 4/14/09 new in the crate. blade is perfect weight for the f-150 bye don


----------



## rjnjr1019

I have the same plow mounted on a 05 dodge ram quad cab Love the plow and have no problems with it so far. this is my second season with it. I do see that the 09 plows are a bit beefed up compared to the 08


----------



## neals11

*Snow Dogg for S-10 Blazer*

Has anyone used the MD series SnowDogg on an S-10 Blazer with success? I have a 1997 and I was thinking about mounting a plow, and the SnowDogg looks like it is well built and easy to use? Thanks and plow safe

Currently have a K-2500 with a Meyer plow


----------



## rjnjr1019

I say go for it, I have ot sen one but think it wauld make a awsome driveway rig...


----------



## pumpitup

*Pushing my weight around*

I have a 2001 XTR/ F150 extented cab 4x4 with the 4.6L. I bought it through Buyers over the net,a year ago . It was the MD75 and I installed it myself. Fits great on the truck and slight misalignment on front support bracket, but I got it to work. I have a snow clearing/lawn care business and we have just had over 45 cm in the past 5 snow falls here in Manitoba. No issues with pushing snow with this unit. I did purchase and have installed a set of Timbren/suspension enhancement system rubbers, for the front end to take a load of the suspension and it's been doing great so far. I had buyers send me a new motor relay as it was acting up on me and also an in cab harness relay wire as my controller was flashing red signals continuously and had some interference with teh electronics in theFord.. That fixed it.. I now have a small issue with the hydraulic pump whining and slow moving blade in all directions ut reading up on it , it sounds like I have some air in the lines and just have to bleed some air out.


----------



## fletchxxx

I have a 2009 MD 75 snowdogg never know when its going to work right, just hooked it up today, goes up & down, no left and right angle, back to dealer Tues. am last season lost one complete storm because wire harness gave it up in middle of storm, dealer was great but still spent 5 hours in shop trying to fix, as last resort new wire harness in truck, lost $1400.00 plow route $ now i pray every time i move joy stick, would never buy another one, back to fisher next season fletch


----------



## Bunky1

yep a 1/2 ton Dodge Ram extended cab. Works great. The only problem I have is the backdrag. This is because the blade is light in comparision to the Western BOSS ect. Other then this the setup is great. I had Westerns in the past but like this as much if not more then those.


----------



## rjnjr1019

Didnt know you could get a joy stick with the dog, I have the md75 have had it for 3 years and its never failed me yet...


----------



## bear430

I just bought a HD75 two weeks ago and had it installed on my 08 Tundra. I couldn't be happier with the plow and the truck handles it great. It only squats 3/4". It pushes the snow great and everyone seems to love them, as do I!


----------



## SkiJohnnyB

These plows really peak my interest. Anyone out there had one for a couple of seasons? Every plow has problems, what are the things that bend/wear on SnowDoggs??

A friend of mine plows a small residential driveway with one and it has worked well. My concern is it looks a bit light duty for a deep, heavy wet snow -- afraid of the bend or break factor. 

That being said, the boss I'm thinking about buying weighs 150# more and costs about another $1K. Also gotta like that Stainless Steel mold board Thumbs Up


----------



## Aveerainc

Broke in the new MD75 this weekend with the nor'easter we are having. The plow exceeded my expectations - highly recommend it.


----------



## fordmstng66

fletchxxx;953418 said:


> thank you i read manual, it says 3/4 full resevoiur, i will drain off some fluid to 1/2 full
> also if i leave my plow on truck it kills battery, can you help me out on this problem, i disconnect plow electric plugs and truck batterys fine any thoughts on this ? don


Make sure the wire from controller harness is turned on only when the ignition is, you may have it hooked to the battery, or if the controller has an on off switch make sure you shut it off.


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

*Update on my Buyers EX75*

I originally had a Buyers EX75 put on my 2003 F250 SD Super Cab XL 4x4 in 2008, it got wiped out by a reckless driver in Aug. 2010. The 2 years I had the Extreme Duty 75 on the truck, it worked great. Did driveways only. It worked well in light snow, wet heavy snow, and on ice it back drags well enough to shave the ice off or down to where the sun wiould knock it on out.

Just put a new EX75 (extreme duty) wesport on the 2003 that replaced the old one that was totaled. I had a lot of snow on top of ice. I scraped off the snow, and then back dragged the ice, basically shaving the ice down Thumbs Up and the new one worked great. I am really impressed with the EX75. I would bet that the HD75 is just as good. With my big ole 2003 F250 Super Duty, the little ole 7'6" plow seems small, but it is a work horse!

In the pic, you can see a little ice left right where the driveway meets the road. Across the road is the snow and ice that I shaved off. The Pic was a day or so after the warmer weather moved in. I do the driveway across the road for free, known the lady who lives there since 1964, and if charged her, my Dad would kick my A**. He always said to help the elderly and good neighbors!


----------



## n568081

The plow may be fine but the company is unresponsive and unsuportive. If you have a problem you won it! I will never buy any products sold by Buyer Products Company or Snowdogg!!!


----------

